# How to find pigeon breeders in the European Union?



## circletranches (Jul 4, 2014)

I am looking for breeders of the Timisoara Tumbler. I hear rumor that some German breeders keep it, and that it originates from Romania. Can someone point me in the right direction to find breeders of this pigeon?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Temeschburger*

There is a German club just for the breed. Known as Temsechburger in Germany. I suggest contact ingot he club, I have round their members very helpful in locating birds for import.


----------

